# Jure Sanguinis questions



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

I have some questions involving getting my wife’s Italian citizenship through jure sanguinis. For background, it’s through her great-great-grandfather. He settled in Peru (where my wife is from) so most of the documents are Peruvian. We’ve tried to ask the Italian embassy here in San Francisco questions and have gotten some answers, but some of the answers haven’t really been clear. Since the region of Tacna my wife is from (Tacna) has so many Italian immigrants, they Italian embassy has a representative in her home tone, but she seems to be telling us different things from the lady in San Francisco. I’m hoping someone with some experience can offer some guidance.

1) There is an issue with some spelling mistakes. A few are trivial (substituting the Spanish “Santiago” for the Italian “Giacomo”) and are just conversions to Spanish spelling (the Italian “Trabucco” becomes Spanish “Trabuco”) and some are alternate Spanish patronymic spelling (“Tamiz” becomes “Tamis”). The lady in San Francisco says these all need to be dealt with. OK, fine. I’m just not clear what this will be. “All the discrepancies must be explained in an attached letter. Any correction to the vital record must be done by the authority that issued the documents.” Is that two options or one? The lady in Tacna says that they just have a relative sign and have notarized an affidavit. That could be the “attached letter” that the San Francisco lady is talking about, but her second sentence seems to be talking about making actual changes to the documents. A few of the documents seem to have “rectification” notations on the side of the documents, but it’s not clear if they are from the issuing authority or a notary. Will the consulate in San Francisco accept the ruling of the consulate in Lima?

2) With regards to spelling, my wife’s last name is “Núñez” but in our American documents, it is just “Nunez” because we don’t have those letters in our alphabet. How do I handle this? Do they expect me to get an American office to issue a document with a non-English alphabet? (They also left off the matronymic "Trabucco" on our marriage certificate, but I guess I'll have to get that changed.)

3) We are only missing one document, the birth certificate of her great-grandfather (son of the Italian ancestor). The authorities say that it doesn’t exist (not uncommon in 18th century rural Peru in an area that has changed hands a few times in wars with Chile). The lady in San Francisco says we need some kind of document saying that it doesn’t exist and why. The lady in Tacna says that we can use his baptismal certificate. Some have said that another common option is to just bribe someone to create a fake birth certificate. Any experience with this?

Thank you for your help.

Regards,
Kevin


----------

